# What Do You Guys/Gals Do For A Gun Safe?



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

By end of year, I'll probably have a tactical shotgun for HD, my S&W revolver, an HK P30, and (hopefully) a Sig p220 SuperMatch or X-five.

It's time to shop a good safe. My budget is roughly $1,000 delivered so I realize I may be limited. I really want a digital lock for quick entry by me/my wife.

I'm looking at the "Collector" model from www.patriotsafe.com, which I can get with a bunch of premium upgrades delivered for $1050.

Any thoughts? What all do you do to keep your guns away from kids, while ensuring easy access for HD? Under the bed or in the closet are not options for me. Also not too concerned about fire loss.

Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree any safe is better than no safe. Some one said the other day that Sam's Club had some nice ones on sale. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a great deadbolt system on my walk-in closet. Quite spacious... Even room left for a few shirts!

Next house will have a walk-in safe-room/vault/wine-cellar.

JBW


----------

